# Stopping cipramil



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hi,

Please can you help, in a bit of a sticky situation.

We've had lots of miscarriages and they took their toll on DH, he was prescribed cipramil and they titrated the dose up to 30mg. They made him feel relatively numb which I didn't think was a bad thing, but he did, I advised him that he either needed to see his GP or titrate back down again. Being a stubborn man he just stopped them. 

The last week he's felt flu like and sick to the point of nearly being sick. Although we have got a bit of a flu bug in the house at the moment. 

His mood isn't all that great, I'm too scared to tell him of the test result as I think if we lose this baby it will tip him over the edge. He refuses to go and seek professional help as he doesn't want talking therapies and he doesn't want more medicaiton. He just wants to get on with it like a man should apparently. 

He's struggling with the concept of never being able to have any children of his own, I really hope more than anything that this little beanie sticks to give him some hope. 

Because he was on 30mg and stopped, how will he feel this low for? I'm guessing its a side effect of stopping all the meds all at once rather than doing it gradually. Should it eventually even out and get better again? I was wondering how long it took for them to get out of your system. 

Thanks

xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Ideally antidepressants should be kept on until 6 months after resolution of the depression and then weaned very gradually.

SSRIs which Citalopram is one can cause withdrawal syndromes when stopped suddenly.

Headache, dizziness, tremor, nausea, sensory disturbance and bad dreams are possible amongst other effects.

It should resolve in 2 weeks, although in some people it can last for 2-3 months.


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,


Thank you for letting me know.


He does seem a bit better now, the nausea is abating, its just killer insomnia at the moment. 


Thanks again.


xx


----------

